# Programming my sentra?



## 03specvser (Jun 11, 2020)

I have an 03 spec v ser and I was wondering if programming my car can hurt my ecu or anything. I can’t find a good brand programmer cause apparently Nissan didn’t want you to mess with it? I found a cheesy brand that says theirs works but I don’t want to harm the car.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It's best not to mess with these plugin programming devices. Just a waste of money and they can "brick" the ECU so that the engine doesn't run anymore.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Usually the unavailability of a tuner or programmer exists because there isn't much of a market for it, rather than being because of something to do with what Nissan wants. If you can't find a tuner, you may be able to get a custom tune through UpRev, as they work a lot with Nissan models.


----------

